# The Word "subás"



## 123xyz

In the Hungarian folk song "Azt mondják nem adnak engem galambomnak", I have encountered the word "subás" but I cannot figure out exactly what it means. The first stanza where the word appears goes as follows:

Azt mondják nem adnak engem galambomnak.
Azt mondják nem adnak engem galambomnak.
Inkább adnak másnak, annak a hatökrös fekete *subás*nak.

I have discovered that "suba" means sheepskin and I suppose the word "subás" is a descriptive derivative from it. So, it might mean someone dressed in sheepskin or something related. From the context it appears in, its meaning should probably be something closer to shepherd (then again, if the man has six oxen, I don't know if it's so likely that he should be a shepherd). I tried looking up the word "subás" to find any meanings, but the only results I get are for "suba". I found "subás" in "subás farkasfog", which doesn't seem to have much to do with the song. Could someone tell me what "subás" means exactly?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Encolpius

subás = a person wearing the "suba" (like: csizmás = wearing boots, etc...), I think it means "rich" in that context, too...He can afford a "suba"....


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you, that makes sense.


----------

